# Chevy Volt battery



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You need to tell us where you are!


----------



## adeniyily (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm in Jos, Plateau state, Nigeria. I want to know the price of the complete chevy volt battery and shipping cost. Perhaps if i can know how old the is. Thanks so much.


----------



## Artie (Oct 9, 2017)

2016-2018 Chevy Volt 18.4kWh battery is about $2800-3000 in the USA, and can be found on eBay quite regularly.
Shipping is a whole another story!


----------



## olivermark3978 (12 mo ago)

adeniyily said:


> Please, where is the best place I can buy used Chevy volt battery?


Did you find one? I’m also interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

